# What to do in Landing?



## sarahalsheikh (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi every one, we finally got our PR visa and planning to Land at the end of Des 2011 to stay for 2 weeks. We chose Perth to be our destination. The plan is to settle in Perth after 2years from now, so I am wondering of what is it that we should look at or do at Landing time?
Any suggestions?
I know that i want to compair prices of house hold stuff in order to make a decision of whather to ship or buy! 
Any othe highlight and remarks are really appreciated 
Note: i have 6 and 5 years old boys. Would love to look at schools but it will be summer time then, right?

Thanks every one!


----------



## dflp (Nov 10, 2012)

*Landing in Aus*

Although this question has been posted since 2 or mre years from now, no bodye, but no body has shown any interest to answer,...there are so many question regarding the landing process, and I wish the admin/moderator will open up this topic for discussion,...for example, is the primary applicant enough for landing or should the whole family accompany him upon landing??? how many days should he stay????....etc.....


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

There are topics covering all these question. Just search the forum


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

on a personal note, i would defiantly consider taking over a container from the uk, things in Australia are very expensive compared to the uk, but obviously the pay is much more. I found that things especially house hold things are too expensive especially for people starting up home. You can visit sites on the internet such as Big W and JB hi fi for prices to compare. Dont forget to purchase travel plugs, remember Ausie have different plugs to us. 
I personally would definitely ship over a container.

Good luck


----------

